# Poorly Chi



## Lynnie (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi everyone

It's been a while since I was last on here to be honest but I would really value your opinions. Leia started to show signs of illness last Friday, hunching her back, head down, neck a little bent. 

We took her to the vets on Saturday and she was found to have a high temperature but no other obvious signs of illness apart from a gassy tummy. The vet gave her an antibiotic and painkiller and she was her old self again, playing and running around. We were due to take her back for a temp check on Monday but in general the signs were looking good. 

On Sunday afternoon (after the painkiller wore off) she returned to hunching her back, head down, lethargic etc. and at her temp check on Monday it was found to still be high. She was given another antibiotic and painkiller and we were told to return the next day. The same thing happened, as soon as the painkiller wore off the symptoms returned. Yesterday her temp was still high (40.2) so she was given another painkiller and we will take her again this afternoon.

I should point out that her toilet habits are normal, and she is eating and drinking fine too.

The vet said that if her temp is still high today he will do some blood tests, but I was wondering if anyone had experienced anything like this before? Obviously we're very worried and hate to know she's feeling poorly.

Of course I decided insurance wasn't necessary so we have some nice vets bills now - another lesson learned! Sorry for the essay


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh dear poor little thing,i had similar with Dottie last week,the vet also said trapped wind,2 injections one anti inflammatory,she still seems a bit off colour so i just don't know,please let us know how she gets on


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You can give plain yogurt to help ease the stomach and replace good bacteria that she's losing from all the antibiotics.


----------



## Lynnie (Sep 18, 2009)

Well it's good news  Leia's temperature had dropped to 39.8 when the vet checked today and as she seems so much better (totally recovered really) he was happy to send her home with antibiotics for a few days on strict instructions that if she starts to look ill again, that we take her back straight away. He didn't need to tell me twice, I'd be back in a second! but so far so good, Leia is her normal licky, playful self and has a very happy mommy 

Thanks for the advice about yoghurt, I'll try that.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so glad to hear little leia is doing fine shes to cute to be hurting


----------

